# Hiring Ex Military for Fitness Boot Camp Instructor



## fitfactoryfitness (5 Jun 2011)

Hi, 

I'm the co-founder of *************We are the most unique fitness boot camp in Toronto led by co-founder, Tony Austin, a former U.S. Marine Drill Instructor. Our style of training is like no other fitness program in Toronto. We offer legitimate military styled fitness training. We are growing very fast and we are looking for boot camp instructors with military experience to help us expand into different areas in Toronto and GTA. ******** was launched in March of this year and we've already been featured on the Toronto Star, City TV, and Breakfast Television. 

We are looking for male or female candidates who are super fit, have a passion for fitness, great with people with years of experience in the military. Experience in Personal Training or Fitness not required. Full training is provided. Pay can be negotiated. 

If you want to learn more or apply for this position. 

Please email your description, headshot, and resume to***************

Thanks,

Ivan Ho
Co-Founder 


*this post has been cleared with Mike Bobbit*...............until... See Mike Bobbit's response below.

_edited to remove links and contact info - no free advertising_


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jun 2011)

Folks, as an update, I understand that the cheque is in the mail but held up by the postal strike.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2011)

$250 a month?!? 

I will have to watch for a class at Ashbridges Bay on the Saturday's since I'm there for most.   
For that kind of money I best be impressed..............


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2011)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> $250 a month?!?


I have to ask - is this a competitive price for TO?  I know things are more expensive, but $3K/year?


----------



## Redeye (24 Jun 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I have to ask - is this a competitive price for TO?  I know things are more expensive, but $3K/year?



It's not unheard of for TO, actually.


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Jun 2011)

Well it is Toronto!!

A million dollars would buy you a mansion, except in Toronto where it would be a good downpayment  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2011)

So I guess the next classic line we can expect as you're putting the young un's through some good old basic PT is "Hey, if this was Toronto you be paying me big bucks for this, now give me another 20, slackass."


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Jul 2011)

OHHRAH,OSONS,
Best of luck.
Scoty B
P.S. I'm 55 ex ARMD.
Served with the SSF 
and wear 2 knee brace's
and a back-brace and I'll
still run the butt's off anyone 
you sign up. Bank on it. I still
do today. PM Me if you want an 
instructor.
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jul 2011)

Fitfactoryfitness,
What,,, no response.
Send job Application to 
Leigh
55-1507 35th Ave,
Vernon, B.C.
V1t-2R7.
OOHRA
P.S. Spit-shining the brass 
part's on my knee brace's 
and the silver part's on the 
back-brace... Or we can do a
over the phone interview. I'am
in the phone book same address.


----------

